# سيارة اولدز موبيل -المهندس خالد صبحي الكيلاني



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جنرال موتورز (المهندس خالد صبحي الكيلاني) :73: هي مجموعة من الشركات التي كانت تعمل بشكل مستقل، ولكل علامة من علاماتها تاريخ مختلف بدأت منه، ونذكر هنا تاريخ بعض منها قبل وضع التسلسل التاريخ لكامل الشركة العملاقة التي تتمتع بالمرتبة الأولى للمبيعات في العالم.


*أولدزموبيل: أقدم علامة أمريكية*




رانسوم إيلاي أولدز




كيرفد داش.. أول سيارة من أولدز



أسس أولدزموبيل «رانسوم إيلاي أولدز» المولود في مدينة جنيف بولاية أوهايو في عام 1864. وعمل والده في الحدادة وامتلك «مسبك أولدز وإبنه» هو وإبنه والاس الذي باع حصته لشقيقه أولدز في عام 1885 مقابل ألف دولار. وتمكن أولدز من بناء أول مركبة تعمل بالدفع البخاري في عام 1887 وكانت بثلاث عجلات، وفي عام 1893 أصبح أول أمريكي يصدر المركبات إلى خارج الولايات المتحدة عندما صدر مركبات رباعية العجلات بمحركات تعمل البخار إلى تاجر في الهند، ولم تصل تلك المركبات إلى وجهتها النهائية بسبب غرق السفينة التي كانت تحملها. وفي عام 1897 بدأ ولأول مرة بعرض سيارات تعمل بالبنزين مقابل ألف دولار للواحدة، وفي 21 أغسطس من نفس العام أسس شركته بإسم «أولدز موتور فيهيكل» وافتتح في عام 1900 مرفق صناعي في ديترويت بولاية متشيغان وغير إسم الشركة إلى «أولدزموبيل». وشهد العام 1901 قفزة مهمة عندما قررت مصلحة البريد الأمريكية شراء «أولدزموبيل كيرفد داش» لتوزيع البريد.. وفي نفس العام أصبح أولدز أول من يعتمد على الشركات الموردة للقطع في بناء سياراته بسبب احتراق مصنعه في ديترويت. وبعد عودته إلى لانسينغ بمتشيغان التي بدأ منها، أصبحت أولدزموبيل تتصدر مبيعات المصانع الأمريكية بين العامين 1900 و1903. وشهد العام 2004 تقاعد أولدز عن العمل لكنه سرعان ما أسس شركته الجديدة REO في عام 1905 وتمكن من التفوق بالمبيعات على شركته السابقة في عامي 1905 و1906. وفي عام 1908 أصبحت أولدزموبيل واحدة من شركات جنرال موتورز وتطورت على نحو سريع فقدمت المحرك V8 في عام 1916 وناقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي في عام 1940. وتوفي أولدز في عام 1950 بينما ظلت شركته REO تعمل في صناعة الشاحنات حتى عام 1974.




*شيفروليه: أكبر علامات جنرال موتورز*

ولد لويس شفروليه في عام 1878 بمدينة جورا، وهي قلب الإقليم الفرنسي في سويسرا الذي اشتهر بصناعة الألبان. ويعتقد أن الإسم شيفروليه أصله فرنسي ويعني «حليب الماعز». وعمل والد لويس في صناعة الساعات، فتعلم منه المكيانيكا وزاد شغفه فيها، فشب ميكانيكيا متميزا انتقل من عمل لآخر قبل أن يقرر الهجرة إلى العالم الجديد فاختار مدينة مونتريال الكندية وذهب إليها لويس في عام 1900. ولبث فيها 6 أشهر عمل خلالها شوفيرا قبل أن ينتقل للعيش في نيويورك، وهناك ذاع صيته كميكانيكي ماهر وسائق متمكن للسباقات، فشارك في عدة سباقات، وأحضر أخويه آرثر وغاستون من سويسرا وذهب الثلاثة إلى فلنت بولاية متشيغان. وهناك بدأت العلاقة مع مؤسس جنرال موتورز ويليام دوران.

منذ تقديم أول سيارة حملت الإسم شيفروليه في 3 نوفمبر 1911.. حظيت سياراتها بموثوقية عالية واهتمام متزايد من العملاء حتى أصبحت تبيع ملايين السيارات سنويا حول العالم حاليا. تم تأسيس الشركة في عام 1909 بتحالف بين ويليام دوران الذي أسس جنرال موتورز ولويس شيفروليه وكان متسابقا بارزا في وقته. وكانت البداية ناجحة وخلال 5 سنوات فقط أي في عام 1916 أصبحت شيفروليه رابع أكبر صانع للسيارات في الولايات المتحدة وقد زادت مبيعاتها في السنة التالية عن 100 ألف سيارة. وأدمجت شيفروليه لاحقا في العام 1918 ضمن مجموعة جنرال موتورز بعلامتها المميزة التي نراها الآن وكانت قد بدأت باستعمالها في 1914.. ويقال بأن ويليام دوران استوحاها من ورق جدران في غرفته بأحد فنادق باريس. وبحلول العام 1927 تسيدت شيفروليه السوق الأمريكية بمبيعات سنوية بلغت مليون سيارة. والكثير من أسباب النجاح جاءت بسبب السيارات الأولى التي اعتمدت على التقنيات الحديثة، فقد كانت شيفروليه ضمن أول من يستخدم الأضواء الكهربائية ونظام التشغيل الذاتي وهما سمتان كان لها الأثر العظيم في وقتهما خاصة وأن سيارات شيفروليه تميزت باعتدال أثمانها. وحاليا تعتبر شيفروليه العلامة الرئيسية من جنرال موتورز.. وتحظى سياراتها بشعبية كبير في كل القطاعات.


*كاديلاك: قائدة الفخامة*

سيكون من الصعب جدا أن تجد علامة هي أكثر ابتكارية من كاديلاك. فمنذ انطلاقتها قبل أكثر من 100 عام قدمت العديد من التقنيات الغير مسبوقة، فقد كانت أول من يستخدم نظام تشغيل كهربائي لتدوير محركات V8 و16 أسطوانة، وأول من يوفر ناقل حركة أوتوماتيكي. ويعود تاريخ انطلاق الماركة إلى العام 1902 عندما أفلست إحدى محاولات هنري فورد وطلب المساهمون من رئيس الميانيكيين هنري ليلاند تصفية الشركة. ووسط هذا الإحباط جاء ليلاند بفكرة الجمع بين آخر هيكل طوره فورد مع محرك بأسطوانة واحدة صنعته أولدزموبيل.. فبادر هو والممولين السابقين لفورد بتأسيس شركة كاديلاك.

وفي نفس تلك الفترة بدأ فورد مغامرة جديدة ونجحت هذه المرة، وبدت سيارة فورد لـ1903 وأول كاديلاك متقاربتان جدا بالشكل والفارق الأوضح هو تفوق سيارة فورد بمحرك أسطوانتين بدلا من أسطوانة واحدة. وقدم ليلاند سيارته في معرض نيويورك مقابل 850 دولار للواحدة فتلقى 2286 طلبا عليها.. وقامت كاديلاك بصنع 2500 سيارة في ذلك العام وهو رقم عملاق لزمانه. وترقت كاديلاك بمستواها في 1905 عندما قدمت محركا بأربع أسطوانات في سيارة بقيمة 2800 دولار. وكان ليلاند حريصا على رفعة سياراته وعلى دقة البناء واعتمد على أنظمة قياس من جوهانسن السويدية لضمان تطابق القطع لذلك فازت كاديلاك بجائزة النادي الملكي البريطاني للإبداع في 1908 (كأس توماس ديوار) وكان إبداع كاديلاك بتوفير ثلاث سيارات تم تفكيكيها قطعة قطعة وخلطها ثم أعيد تركيب السيارات مرة أخرى فامتازت بالدقة وسهولة التركيب، وكان هذا الأمر صعبا في ذلك الزمان.




ظهرت البونتياك الأولى في عام 1926، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن ماضي الشركة يمتد نحو العام 1893 عندما أنشأ إدوارد ميرفي «شركة عربات بونتياك» في مدينة بونتياك بولاية متشيغان، وتخصص في باديء الأمر بصناعة العربات التي تجرها الخيول، وما أن بدأت موجة السيارات الآلية تجتاح الولايات المتحدة حتى بادر ميرفي إلى تأسيس فرع جديد في عام 2007 بإسم «شركة أوكلاند موتور كار». وبعد عامين استحوذت جنرال موتورز على نصف أسهم أوكلاند في صفقة تبادلية، وكان هدف ويليام دوران مؤسس جنرال موتورز الاستفادة من موهبة وخبرة صديقه ميرفي في صناعة المركبات، ولكن ميرفي غيبه الموت في صيف العام التالي، وبعد عدة شهور اشترى دوران باقي أوكلاند لمساعدة أسرة ميرفي وليس طمعا بكامل الشركة.

وكانت أوكلاند ناجحة جدا قبل انهيار الأسواق المالية في عام 1929، فضعفت بسبب الكساد الاقتصادي. وكانت جنرال موتورز نفسها قد مرت بظروف قاهرة، ففي عام 1920 عاشت حالة من الفوضى وذلك بعد 12 على تأسيسها، وقبلها كان دوران قد فقد السيطرة عليها في عام 1910 ثم عاد واستعادها في 1916، ثم فقدها قبل أن يستعيدها بإحكام في 1920 وواجه معضلة وجود 7 أقسام تنتج سيارات تتنافس فيما بينها على نفس الشريحة من العملاء وفي المقابل كانت فورد تزدهر بالموديل T بسعر تنافسي بلغ 500 دولار.. ولم يكن لدى جنرال موتورز أي سيارة منافسة من حيث التجهيز والسعر فتم تأسيس لجنة من المدراء لإعادة تنظيم صفوف الشركة وقاد رئيس الشركة ألفريد سلون هذه اللجنة التي قررت ترتيب الأقسام في مستويات مختلفة، فأخذت بونتياك موقعها بين شيفروليه الاقتصادية وأولدزموبيل العائلية.

وطيلة عمرها مرت بونتياك بأزمات ولكن كانت دائما تخرج بمنتجات متميزة مثل GTO التي قدمتها في 1964 ولم تكن سوى نسخة من تيمبست جهزتها بمحرك بونوفيل الجبار وعدلت الهيكل ليواكب القوة، فكانت هذه السيارة الأسطورية البذرة الأولى لعصر سيارات العضلات الشهير في الولايات المتحدة وتميز بسيارات صغيرة نسبيا تم تجهيزها بمحركات عملاقة وقوية. جدير بالذكر أن إسم الشركة لم يتغير من أوكلاند إلى بونتياك إلا في عام 1932 وكان الاعتقاد السائد آنذاك أن جنرال موتورز تريد إلغاء الماركة.

وشأنها شأن مصانع السيارات الأخرى، توقفت بونتياك عن صنع السيارات بناء على أمر الحكومة الأمريكية في 15 ديسمبر 1941 لتوجيه المجهود نحو الإنتاج العسكري للحرب العالمية الثانية، فساهمت بونتياك بصنع الرشاشات الآلية ومحاور الدبابات، وعادت في 1946 لإنتاج نفس السيارات التي توقفت عن إنتاجها قبل اندلاع الحرب ولكن بتعديلات طفيفة. ومنذ تأسيسها وحتى الآن أنتجت بونتياك أكثر من 31 مليون سيارة.



*التسلسل التاريخ لجنرال موتورز*



*1897*
أسس رانسوم إيلاي أولدز شركة «أولدز موبيل للمركبات» وانتجت أوّل سيّارة أولدزموبيل. وأنشىء أوّل مصنع للشركة في جادّة جيفرسون بديترويت في ولاية متشيغان الأميركية.

*1901*
باتت سيّارات أولدزموبيل أوّل سيّارات في التّاريخ مع عدّاد. وانتجت الشركة الأميركيّة طراز «واجهة القيادة المنحنية» curved dash الذي حقق نجاحا باهرا وصار أول طراز أميركي كلاسيكي. وقد توفّرت هذه السيّارة بمحرّك ذي اسطوانة واحدة يولّد طاقة تصل إلى 4 أحصنة، وبلغ وزن السيّارة حينها 345 كيلوغراما وسعرها 650 دولارا. واستمر انتاج هذا الطراز حتى عام 1906.

*1902*
شركة ديترويت للسيارات تتحوّل الى شركة كاديلاك للسيارات وتنتج أول سيارة كاديلاك في شهر تشرين الأول (اكتوبر) من نفس لسنة. ديفيد دنبر بيويك يؤسس شركة بيويك الصناعية بغاية تصنيع السيارات، وينجح في العام الثاني بانتاج أول سيارة تحمل إسمه.

*1903*
بنجامين بريسكو وفرانك بريسكو يدعمان شركة بيويك، وظهور سيارات الماركة في العام التالي.

*1904*
رانسوم إيلاي أولدز يبيع حصته في أولدزموبيل ويؤسس شركة جديدة تحمل الأحرف الثلاثة الأولى من اسمه الثلاثي «ريو».

*1906*
في هذا العام عرضت أوّل سيّارة كاديلاك في العالم. وعمل على تطوير إنتاجها مصنع سيفرز وإيردمان في ديترويت. وفي عام 1910 باشرت كاديلاك في العمل الإنتاجي المتواصل في شركة فيشر بودي.

*1907*
أسّست شركة أوكلاند موتورز لصناعة السيّارات (أصبحت فيما بعد... بونتياك). بيويك تحتل المرتبة الثانية في قائمة المبيعات الأميركية لعام 1907 خلف فورد وتواصل نجاحاتها خلال السنوات التالية.



ويليام ديورانت 



*1908*
وليام كرايبو ديورانت يؤسس شركة جنرال موتورز في 16 أيلول (سبتمبر) التي بنيت حول شركة بيويك ثم اولدزموبيل. وأدخلت جنرال موتورز إلى عالم صناعة السيّارات أوّل مصابيح كهربائيّة. تأسيس شركة فيشر بودي لأجسام السيارات.

*1909*
كاديلاك وأوكلاند تضمّان إلى أسرة جنرال موتورز. سائق سيارات السباق لويس شيفروليه يبدأ محاولات تصنيع سيارة سداسية الأسطوانات.

*1910*
جنرال موتورز تطرح نماذجها الرّسميّة الأولى.

*1911*
تأسيس شركة شيفروليه للسيارات في تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر).

*1912*
بدء تصنيع شاحنات GMC في مصنع بونتياك بولاية ميشيغان. وفي وقت لاحق من هذا العام عرضت الشّاحنات في معرض دوليّ.

إطلاق اول سيارة كاديلاك عاملة بمحرّك ناجح على الكهرباء، وعمل على بناء هذا النّموذج تشارلز إف. كيتيرينغ الذي رحل عن شركة ناشونال كار ريجيستر مطلع القرن العشرين ليؤسّس مختبرات دايتونا للتكنولوجيا في عام 1912. وتميّز هذا النّموذج الكهربائي بمحرّك رباعي الأسطوانات وجهاز تشغيل مباشر.

*1918*
شيفروليه تصبح قسما من أقسام جنرال موتورز.

*1919*
جنرال موتورز تسيطر على مداخيل فيشر بودي بنسبة 60 بالمائة. وبعد أن تبيّن أن نسبة أرباحها في السّوق في إرتفاع متواصل، قرّرت إدارة الشّركة التوسّع في مبناها في ديترويت، وتغيير تسمية المبنى من ديورانت بيلدينغ إلى GM بيلدينغ.

*1924*
مرّت شركة فيشر للإنتاج بفترة تجارب على جديداتها في ميلفورد (ميشيغان). حسّنت جنرال موتورز الرّؤية اللّيليّة في مصابيح سيّاراتها عندما أدخلت تعديلات جديدة لإنارة الطريق عبر التحكّم بمفتاح الضوء العالي والمنخفض. وفي عام 1927 أدخلت مزايا إضافيّة تتعلّق بهذا النّظام.

*1925*
أنتجت ديلكو-ريمي أوّل مسّاحة حاجب هوائي كهربائيّة لسيّارات جنرال موتورز.

*1926*
قرّرت جنرال موتورز تزويد جميع سيّاراتها بزجاج متطوّر عند كلّ باب، وأنتجت في 1929 نموذجين (لاسال وكاديلاك) يتمتّعان بهذه المواصفات للتخفيف من بعض الأضرار التي تلحق بالرّكّاب عند تعرّضهم لحوادث.



*1929*
ضمّ شركة أليسون للهندسة التقنيّة إلى جنرال موتورز.

*1932*
تغيير إسم شركة أوكلاند موتور إلى «بونتياك موتور كومباني».



*1933*
زودت جنرال موتورز سيّاراتها بنظام تعليق أمامي مستقلّ باسم «ني أكشن» وذلك للحفاظ على ثبات السيّارة وتماسكها.

*1937*
أقرت الشركة بشرعية نشاط عمالها النقابي ضمن «اتحاد عمال السيارات» UAW بعد الإضراب الذي شل مصانعها في مدينة فلينت.

*1939*
جنرال موتورز تدخل نظاما جديدا لقيادة السيّارة براحة تامّة هو نظام «هايدرا ماتيك» للنقل الاوتوماتيكي للسرعات والحركة. فقد انتجت سيارة بعلبة تروس أوتوماتيكيّة وذراع تحكم على عمود المقود، وجديد هذا النّظام ان السائق ما عاد مجبرا على تغيير السرعات عبر علبة التروس والقابض (الكلتش). وقدّم هذا النّظام لأول مرة في سيارات من ماركة أولدزموبيل في العام التّالي. وأدخلت بيويك إلى السّوق سيّارات مجهّزة بإشارات انعطاف وماضة.



*1940*
انتجت بيويك أوّل سيّارات بإشارات ضوئيّة وماضة أماميّة وخلفيّة مع لوحة توجيه إلكترونيّة.

*1945*
أنتجت جنرال موتورز 12 مليار و300 مليون وحدة لمساعدة الجيش الأميركي في معاركه في الحرب العالمية الثّانية، وتضّمن الإنتاج: دبّابات وطائرات حربيّة وغوّاصات ومدرّعات وأسلحة من العيار المختلف.

*1949*
أصبحت بيويك «ريفييرا» أوّل سيّارة عصريّة متوفّرة بسقف متطوّر. انتجت جنرال موتورز في هذا العام 4343 وحدة وبلغ وزن كلّ واحدة منها 4420 رطل (2 طن) وبسعر 2303 دولارا.

*1952*
توفّر المقود المعزّز (مع مساعدة آليّة) بسيّارات من انتاج أقسام كاديلاك وبيويك وأولدزموبيل. وفي عام 1954 توفّر هذا الجهاز في سيّارات كاديلاك كتجهيز قياسي.

*1953*
جهّز طراز بيويك «ريفييرا» بمكابح آليّة. وصارت شيفروليه «كورفيت» أوّل سيّارة أميركيّة يصنع جسمها من الألياف الزجاجية. وقدّمت الـ«كورفيت» في سنتها الأولى باللّون الأبيض لجسمها واللون الأحمر في مقصورتها.



*1954*
خرج من مصنع شيفروليه في فلينت السيارة الـ50 مليون من انتاج جنرال موتورز.

*1955*
أنتج قسما بيويك وأولدزموبيل أوّل سيّارات عائليّة كبيرة بسقف «هارد توب».

*1958*
إحتفلت جنرال موتورز بمرور 50 سنة على تأسيسها.

*1959*
ظهرت المسّاحتان الكهربائيّتين للمرّة الأولى على سيّارات كاديلاك وفورد.

*1961*
بيويك تقدم أوّل محرّك أميركي V6.

*1962*
كاديلاك وأميركان موتورز تقدمان أوّل كابح بمجسم أسطواني مزدوج بحجم قياسي، ويساعد هذا النّظام على إيقاف السيّارة بشكل أفضل. وفي القسم الأوّل من هذا العام قدّمت جنرال موتورز سيّارتها الرّقم 75 مليون وكانت من طراز بونتياك «بونيفيل».

*1965*
إستقطب معرض نيويورك الدّولي للسيّارات على مدى عامين 29 مليون زائر بعد أن عرضت جنرال موتورز سيّارتها المستقبليّة الجديدة بملامح الصّاروخ.

*1966*
أطلقت شركة ساغيناو للمقاود أوّل عامود مقود مساعد السّائق في حال تعرّض الأخير لحادث إصطدام مع سيّارة أخرى. وتوفّرت جميع سيّارات جنرال موتورز وكرايسلر وأميركان موتورز بهذا النّظام.

*1967*
أنتجت جنرال موتورز في الحادي والعشرين من شهر نيسان (ابريل) سيّارتها المئة مليون وكانت من طراز شيفروليه «إمبالا».


*1969*
باشرت الشركة الأميركيّة العملاقة العمل على إضافة مقوّيات على الأبواب لحماية جميع الرّكاب عندما يتعرّضون لحادث إصطدام مع سيّارة أخرى أو شيء. وبدأت جنرال موتورز في إجراء التّجارب على نموذجها الجديد.

*1971*
باتت إل.آر.في أوّل سيّارة تسير على القمر، وهي من إنتاج مشترك بين بوينغ وجنرال موتورز. وفي هذا العام بالذّات، أجرى قسم بونتياك أوّل صيانة مجّانيّة لبطّاريات سياراتها المختومة.

*1973*
أنتجت جنرال موتورز أوّل سيّارة متوفّرة بوسائد وقاية هوائيّة للمحافظة على سلامة السّائق.

*1983*
أجرت جي.إم تجارب متنوّعة على الحاجب الهوائي الذي تميّزت به 2500 سيّارة، للتخفيف من حدّة التعرّض لأضرار بالغة في حوادث الإصطدام. وفي وقت لاحق من هذا العام، دشن الصّانع الأميركي الكبير العلامة الجديدة كليا «ساترن».

*1985*
أعطي مبنى جنرال موتورز في ديترويت تسمية «معلم وطني تاريخي» (ناشيونال هيستوريك لاندمارك).



*1986*
أصبحت جنرال موتورز أوّل شركة صناعة سيّارات في العالم تستعين بأحزمة أمان خلفيّة متطوّرة.

*1990*
جنرال موتورز تباشر في إنتاج أوّل سيّارة تسير بالطّاقة الكهربائيّة في مصنعها بلوس أنجليس. وسمّيت عربة المستقبل بـ«إمباكت». وفي العام نفسه رأت جنرال موتورز أنّه آن الآوان للإستعانة بمكابح مانعة للانغلاق وجهاز متطوّر يحافظ على ثبات السيّارة. وفي 30 تموز (يوليو) أطلقت جنرال موتورز سيّارة ساترن، المنوعة في سبرينغ هيل بولاية تينيسي.

*1991*
جهّزت جميع سيّارات كاديلاك بمكابح مع مانع انغلاق كبحي ABS كتجهيز قياسي.

*1992*
أبرمت جنرال موتورز عقدا طويل الأمد مع شركة إي.دي.إس لتوفير جميع سيّاراتها بكل المتطلّبات التقنيّة المتعلّقة بحاجة الزّبون الأميركي.

*1994*
أدخلت شركة هيوز للإلكترونيّات نظام البثّ الفضائي، ممّا يعني أنّ جميع سيّاراتها توفّرت بجهاز ملاحة متّصل بقسم صيانة الشّركة في حال عانت أيّة سيّارة من ماركات جنرال موتورز إلى عطل.

*1995*
جنرال موتورز الرّاعية الرّسميّة لألعاب أتلانتا الأولمبيّة 1996.

*1996*
أعلنت جنرال موتورز أنّ مقرها الرئيسي سينتقل إلى مركز«رينيسانس سنتر» في قلب ديترويت. والملفت أن هذا المبني ساهمت فورد أساسا في تشييده وكانت تهدف لأن يكون مقرا لها مستقبلا.



*1999*
أصبح لجميع سيّارات جنرال موتورز مفتاح خاص متّصل بجهاز الإشتعال وخزان الوقود.

*2000*
اعلن ريتشارد واغنر الرئيس التنفيذي لجنرال موتورز خطط اعادة هيكلية راديكالية لتأهيل الشركة خوض غمار العولمة، بينها إلغاء قسم أولدزموبيل في نهاية 2004، وهو أعرق إسم في تاريخ السيارات الأميركية بسبب تراجع حصته من السوق برغم المحاولات الجادة لإعادة تأهيل الماركة لتكون منافسا للسيارات المستوردة بعد أن كانت لسنوات عدة سابقة الماركة الأمريكية التقليدية الأصيلة التي يفضلها كبار السن من الأمريكيين.
__________________​


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير


----------

